# new shooter



## juniorav603 (Aug 27, 2010)

Good Afternoon all,

I am new to this and am looking for a research resource that will alow me to better understand the sport. As much information possible the better? I am looking to get into trap shooting. Thanks.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Do a search for gun clubs or trap ranges in your area. Start hangin out there and ask for pointers from some of the members.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

try www.trapshooters.com


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

The best book I have seen about introductory and intermediate trap shooting is Dick Bennet's _Trapshooting is a Game of Opposites._ It is available form a number of sources. Just Goggle the title for sources.

A Website I like even more than TS.com is http://www.shotgunworld.com.

Rollin Oswald


----------

